# Switching between Origen flavors



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone feed their pups different Orijen flavors? I'm thinking about getting Large Breed Puppy (which Tater gets already) and 6 Fish. I would feed LBP one day and 6 Fish the other and back and forth. Would this be ok or do I need to gradually bring in the 6 Fish first?

He's been getting a mix of LBP and Regional Red (at the same time, not every other day), but he's already bored of it. He almost never finishes his food and won't even touch it at breakfast. I figure bringing in a new flavor would at least make it interesting for a while lol. Any thoughts?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I feed Orijen too and add a handful of another flavor rather than switching back and forth, but I guess it would depend on how your guy handles it. To tell you the truth, I bought a bag of Taste of the Wild red meat formula to stretch out the bag of Orijen and Stosh is nuts over it! He likes it so much that I have to give it to him after he finishes his meal or he'll push the Orijen aside.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont feed Orijen but I do feed TOTW and I rotate through all 4 flavors and my dog does great on it and loves it so I am guessing that it shouldn't be a problem for you to switch through Orijen's formulas as long as your dog doesn't have a sensitive stomach or allergies.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

It can work either way it depends on your puppies tummy but don't keep switching his food because you think he gets bored I have a hard time believing a dog gets bored of a food. Some dogs like to eat more than others so just find a food you like and is good for your dog and stick to it. Switching between meat and fish etc. within the same company I think should be fine.


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

He gets really excited about breakfast and dinner when it's time to feed him. But for breakfast, he normally runs to his bowl, smells it, then walks away. Hopefully changing flavors will get him more excited about eating it .


----------

